# Temp Hitch



## Beerman (Nov 14, 2005)

My new outback 23RS will be delivered to my door in the next couple of days. I have the equal-I-zer hitch in my garage, I don't know if I want to setup the hitch in my drive way or street since it is not level. I have access a couple miles away to a level area that I can spend as much time as I need to get associated and setup my hitch. Can I tow it there with a standard hitch and 2 5/16? Or, should I setup the WD and fine tune it when I get to the level area? I am really excited since this is my first TT. I am planning to have my first trip to Paso Robles,CA (wine country) next weekend to celebrate. Thanks for all your help with my purchase, I couldn't have done it without all your help. I will be carrying beer with me for all the outbackers I see while camping.

Beerman


----------



## kjdj (Sep 14, 2004)

It depends on how far away your set-up site is from the house.
If it's less than a mile or 2 and no highway I say go for it.


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Agree with KJDJ

if its more then 10 or so miles I would go for the full hookup....


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Beerman,

I pulled my 28RS-DS home from the storage yard (about 10 miles) one time without my Equal-i-zer set up (Forgot the bars at home







). It made it, but it was not fun. I was really overloading the rear axle of the truck, and had virtually no weight on the front, so steering was really poor.

I drove very slowly, and carefully, but the bottom line is, it was a dumb thing to do!









I would recommend setting it up as best you can at your house, and then taking it out to your level place to dial it in.

Good luck, and...

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

Better safe than sorry. If it's just a couple of miles do the full set up and tune it when you get there.

And then have a beer.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

if it a short distance
I would set it up and fine tune it on a level spot

Don


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> Beerman,
> 
> ...(snip)I was really overloading the rear axle of the truck, and had virtually no weight on the front, so steering was really poor.
> 
> ...


Why I can so clearly see PDX_Doug doing a wheely down the street around his house and saying something about taking off and a conveyer belt?


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Drop the trailer on the ball. If it squats a lot, do not do it. If it only squats a little and you are on side streets (25 mph), you could pull it too the level lot.

John


----------



## jlbabb28 (Feb 27, 2006)

beerman, I will be in Pismo this weekend stop by and i'll treat you to a cold one in congrats for your new purchase!

Jeff


----------



## gregjoyal (Jan 25, 2005)

The problem I see is that you really should adjust the hitch with full tongue weight (i.e. full propane cylinders, battery) and a fairly full load in the truck too. This will give you your real-world scenario for adjusting your wd setup.

Given that, I'd quickly set it up at home first. The equalizer is pretty easy to make adjustments to everything but the ball angle... But if you've got a portable compressor and air tools, you're good to go anywhere! Or alternatively, just torque them up enough to get you to and from your flat-land and torque them up at home.

Greg


----------



## shake1969 (Sep 21, 2004)

A short distance should be okay. Take it slow, and you'll make it.


----------



## Beerman (Nov 14, 2005)

Thanks for the replies everyone. So I will put some weight in the bed of truck with full propane and batteries on the hitch. Set it up as best as possible and test drive to make final adjustments. I just got the call from the delivery man, he is in Denver and heading into a storm. Most likely take delivery Thursday night. Yahoooooo









Beerman


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Beerman said:


> Thanks for the replies everyone. So I will put some weight in the bed of truck with full propane and batteries on the hitch. Set it up as best as possible and test drive to make final adjustments. I just got the call from the delivery man, he is in Denver and heading into a storm. Most likely take delivery Thursday night. Yahoooooo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats...


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

tdvffjohn said:


> Drop the trailer on the ball. If it squats a lot, do not do it. If it only squats a little and you are on side streets (25 mph), you could pull it too the level lot.
> 
> John
> [snapback]88752[/snapback]​


What he said









John


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

Don't forget to take the printed instructions, a wrench to be able to adjust the ball angle and extra washers of the correct size and grade.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> Beerman,
> 
> I pulled my 28RS-DS home from the storage yard (about 10 miles) one time without my Equal-i-zer set up (Forgot the bars at homeÂ
> 
> ...


PDX

I haven't given you a shot in awhile so here it goes.....

Regarding overloading your truck .... would not be a problem if you had a Dodge, Ford or GM







(Directly only to PDX so a truck war does not start)

Sorry I just could not help myself...it has been too long since we have had a difference of opinion









I have towed with and without just to see the difference - Short distance should not be a problem

Thor


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Thor said:


> PDX_Doug said:
> 
> 
> > Beerman,
> ...


That's what I get for giving an honest opinion!









Maybe I should rethink this, and 'THORize' my response...

Are you kidding me, Beerman? Get rid of that girlie-man Ford (at least it's not one of those panty waisted Chebbies or Jimmies - what a cute little name... Jimmie!)and get yourself a real truck! I drag my 28RS-DS around all day long with nothing more than a bumper hitch... and thats with six extra 55 gallon drums of Desani in the back. And sway control? F'get about it! You should see the 18 wheelers diving for the side of the road when they see my muscle bound Titan bearing down on them in their rear-view mirrors!

Is that better, Thor?









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## j1mfrog (Jun 6, 2004)

Beerman said:


> I will be carrying beer with me for all the outbackers I see while camping.
> Beerman
> [snapback]88704[/snapback]​


I don't care where you're gonna set it up. Just tell me where you're gonna be camping.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> Thor said:
> 
> 
> > PDX_Doug said:
> ...


Doug

Outstanding
















LMAO

again
















Thor


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

You guys are just too much












































Don


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

We should print this forum off into a book and sell it. There is really a look of good humor and bantering going on in here...


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

All in good fun, eh?









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## jlbabb28 (Feb 27, 2006)

That's what I get for giving an honest opinion!









Maybe I should rethink this, and 'THORize' my response...

Are you kidding me, Beerman? Get rid of that girlie-man Ford (at least it's not one of those panty waisted Chebbies or Jimmies - what a cute little name... Jimmie!)and get yourself a real truck! I drag my 28RS-DS around all day long with nothing more than a bumper hitch... and thats with six extra 55 gallon drums of Desani in the back. And sway control? F'get about it! You should see the 18 wheelers diving for the side of the road when they see my muscle bound Titan bearing down on them in their rear-view mirrors!

Is that better, Thor?









Happy Trails,
Doug
[snapback]88977[/snapback]​[/quote]

I thought it was drums of Perrier water.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> All in good fun, eh?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Of course...


----------



## MJRey (Jan 21, 2005)

Go ahead and get the Equalizer close at your house and then go find a level spot and finish it up. If you get the ball height correct you can work on fine tuning the ball angle and spring bars when you get someplace level. Just make sure you have all of your tools (including washers, tape measure, and level) with you so you don't have to run home. Also be prepared to do some fine tuning after your first trip or two. It took me about three trips to get the setup right. I think what made mine more challenging was the auto leveling air suspension on my Expedition.

Basically if you keep the speed down you should be fine. Many years ago we rented a travel trailer when we were trying to decide what to get, popup or TT. When I picked up the trailer they I found out that it didn't come with any type of weight distributing hitch or sway control







. I was expecting that to be part of the setup when I rented the trailer and they said if I wanted one I should have provided it. Since I had already paid I was stuck and I took the trailer out anyways. In hindsight probably not the right choice but it was late and we had been planning the trip for a long time. I did have a brake controller since I figured I could use it with whatever trailer I got. Well I towed the trailer for about 400 miles and I kept the speed to about 55mph and I did okay. But after that experience we got the popup. Sorry for the long post but just going a few miles you should be fine.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> All in good fun, eh?Â
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are slowly being Canadianized eh









remember it is zee not zed








and colour not color

Thor


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Thor said:


> Are slowly being Canadianized eh
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The biggest Canadaian export to the Northwest.... Your dialect!
Well, that and lumber (since we can't cut our own anymore!).

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------

